# Recently turned 40 and would love just one more baby but.....



## jennewstart (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I went to my gynae today for some results and was told that my AMH level, at 5.86 is low, and that I am looking at a 1 in 40 chance of getting pregnant each month.... I am gutted but trying to be strong. He said I could go on Clomid (at my expense) but this would only raise my chances from 2.5% each month to just 5%. I asked about IVF and he said that theres not really much point putting myself through that either  

I went there, full of positivity and came out as if someone had hit me over the head... I was totally in shock. Do I resign myself to belive that its no more children now? Has anyone else been through this heartbreaking news and if so, how did you cope?
Thank yu
xx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,
I had a baby via ifv and he is nearly 3 years old.
Tried Ifv twice since and have now been told similar to you , that the chances are slight and that the egg quality is not so good.
I have thought it over a lot and now I want to try with donor eggs or an egg donor using my partners sperm, im sure its not the answer for everyone but it may be the answer for me.

Ruby


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

The stats for success are low for us, but if you really want to try with your own eggs, and can cope with it physically and emotionally (not to mention financially), I personally wouldn't be put off.  We were quoted lower chances than you've been but for us the right decision was to try as otherwise we would always have wondered "what if...".  It might also be worth going to a clinic which specialises in treating older women to see what they advise.

Good luck whatever you decide.

Ellie


----------



## MauritianMum (Feb 15, 2011)

You've been given way too much negativity - all is not lost, I promise you!

My AMH is half yours and I responded well enough to the drugs to get 4 mature eggs this month - not a huge number, but of those, 2 fertilised and I currently have 2 lovely embies on board. You only need one...

Go for the IVF now or you'll regret it later!

Good luck. 

xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Youve got me thinking about myself now, I dont even know what my amh level is, was just told it was about 10 per cent chance as I wouldnt get many eggs and would be grade 3 or 4

Ruby


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Jennewstart,

I know ive only just replied but you might be interested in reading the post from igglepiggle on introductions as ive just seen it and it relates to what we are talking about.


Ruby


----------



## MauritianMum (Feb 15, 2011)

Ruby, I was given a 7% chance and here I am with 2 top grade embies on board......
Don't get too swayed by statistics - they just don't know how you as an individual will react to the drugs. 
Good luck!
x


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Mauritianmum,

Thanks for that message of hope,
Its just when the doctor said it was about 10 per cent chance and that the previous ifv icsi cycle only produced 6 eggs with a high amount of drugs and they were grade 3 and 4, he said he could see little change between that and another cycle .
Good luck with yourself

Ruby


----------

